# Students of GM Kernspecht?



## geezer (Jan 9, 2010)

Just curious. Are any of you present or former students of GM Keith Kernspecht of the EWTO? Way back in the 80s-90's I trained for about a dozen years in the American WT organization... so we would be sort of kung-fu cousins.


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, besides being from another "ronin" branch of essentially the same lineage, I posted this because I just received a copy of GM Kernspecht's new DVD, _The Myth of the Wooden Dummy_. Have any of the rest of you seen this? The practical applications shown are very interesting. When portrayed in a free-flow, combat context some of these high-level practitioners move in ways that don't look much like what most people recognize as WC. Yet, there is all the power, speed and fluidity... and combat effectiveness that we seek. Any opinions?


----------



## yak sao (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't seen the entire video, just bits and pieces on the internet.
But you reminded me of something my old Si-sok Michael Casey told me several years ago.( he is German and was a student of KK He now lives in LA and is Emin's top man in USA)

He said that early on in your training, WT is about structure and proper positioning....later you learn WT is about movement.

Maybe nothing you haven't heard before, but it was definitely one of those "AHA !" moments for me...or as Emin used to call them :"mental orgasms".


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jan 19, 2010)

geezer said:


> OK, besides being from another "ronin" branch of essentially the same lineage, I posted this because I just received a copy of GM Kernspecht's new DVD, _The Myth of the Wooden Dummy_. Have any of the rest of you seen this? The practical applications shown are very interesting. When portrayed in a free-flow, combat context some of these high-level practitioners move in ways that don't look much like what most people recognize as WC. Yet, there is all the power, speed and fluidity... and combat effectiveness that we seek. Any opinions?


 
Geezer,

I haven't seen the DVD you make reference to.  But, my Sifu has always said that once you learn and understand Wing Chun and it becomes part of you (meaning you've reached that high level of skill), it doesn't look like any particular martial art at all or at least what people have come to see it as or expect it to look like.  The fairly trained eye doesn't see the tan sao's, the bongs, the fooks, etc.  Yet they are there, they just don't look like a solid or static hand position, but something that passes from one transitional motion to another.  I can't explain it any other way.  But I see what he's talking about when he does it.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 19, 2010)

This gets into what I believe has been mentioned previously on other threads...our misunderstanding of what WT should look like at higher levels or when applied in an actual combat situation stems from our misunderstanding of the Chinese language.

Westerners look at these terms: tan, fook, bong etc and see "things", when I believe at their core they are meant to be interpreted as actions.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jan 19, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Westerners look at these terms: tan, fook, bong etc and see "things", when I believe at their core they are meant to be interpreted as actions.


 
I think you hit the nail on the head (do they say that in Hong Kong?).


----------



## yak sao (Jan 27, 2010)

Another one bites the dust.

Leung Ting's /KK's empire continues to crumble.
Victor Gutierrez (sp?) has now left the EWTO.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> Leung Ting's /KK's empire continues to crumble.
> Victor Gutierrez (sp?) has now left the EWTO.


 
_What? Where...When?_ Victor is one of the "7th Level Practician" rank WT guys featured prominently on that new DVD I mentioned above. In fact he's one of the guys I was talking about whose personal style looks so non-classical for WT/WC... more like the "Blitz Defense" system that GM Kernspecht developed.

BTW. I heard that he once wanted to challenge Emin. Man, that's a fight I would pay big bucks to see.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 28, 2010)

geezer said:


> _What? Where...When?_ Victor is one of the "7th Level Practician" rank WT guys featured prominently on that new DVD I mentioned above. In fact he's one of the guys I was talking about whose personal style looks so non-classical for WT/WC... more like the "Blitz Defense" system that GM Kernspecht developed.
> 
> BTW. I heard that he once wanted to challenge Emin. Man, that's a fight I would pay big bucks to see.


 

Could you imagine the body parts that would have to be picked up after a fight like that?

I didn't quite catch all the nuances of why/when /where/ but it is mentioned on www.wingtsunwelt.com and there is a video on youtube where Victor gives his statement.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2010)

Yak, I can't get youtube here (I'm on break at work), but I did go to Victor's website. It's in Spanish, but it's pretty straightforward. He talks about his re-evolution of WT and basicly states that his method and teaching system (which he is now calling "Wing Revolution") has evolved to the point where he no longer feels that it is compatable with Kernspecht's EWTO system. Looking at the way he moves, I can believe that. Still, I suspect the break is more about business and freedom than the system itself. The same thing happened with Emin. LT wanted to control him and keep most of the profit for himself. Emin made the only intelligent choice... he went out on his own. It's not like LT or KK can teach these guys anything more. At that level, I really think you have to do your own research and teach yourself. Bruce Lee figured that out over 40 years ago.

As for myself... If I won the lottery, I'd probably want to train with GM Kernspecht himself (provided I didn't have to put up with LT showing up!...out on bail that is...he he). I mean,_ he's_ the guy that produced Emin, Victor and a host of others of similar skills. Besides, can you imaging training all day in that castle, and then going out for good German beer afterwards. Too cool.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2010)

yak sao said:


> Could you imagine the body parts that would have to be picked up after a fight like that?


 
...And that's just from the spectators!


----------



## yak sao (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree, I would love to train under KK. Even if only for a year....could you imagine how much your skill level/understanding would increase?!


----------

